

Petitioning Rube Goldberg's Supreme Court - thinkcomp
http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=87

======
MWil
I'm not even finished reading yet but I love this line

"called a Petition for a Writ of Certiorari (but just as plausibly called
Wishes for Space Signals from Judges on Alpha Centauri)"

------
cmccabe
This was definitely a fun read. I agree that the court sets up a pretty
arbitrary set of requirements.

I'm not sure that changing it really makes sense, though. The court is already
flooded with requests as-is. Having these kind of requirements in place
probably cuts down on the number of frivolous briefs.

On the other hand, the requirement that companies need to print out all their
emails during the discovery phase of lawsuits really needs to be changed. It's
just a huge cost to businesses and it doesn't benefit anyone.

~~~
Bjartr
>cuts down on the number of frivolous briefs.

Perhaps, but the Supreme Court isn't supposed to only serve those who can
afford thousands of dollars of expenses, and I don't think using that is an
appropriate filter of frivolity.

~~~
cmccabe
Well, if you can't afford thousands of dollars of expenses, then you can do it
yourself for less. This blog post tells you how. All you have to do is invest
some of your time. If you're not willing to invest either a moderate amount of
money or a moderate amount of time, then maybe your brief isn't that
important.

